# Uncle Ted nails it...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

He speaks with too much common sense sometimes:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He speaks with heart and truth, its the first time I've heard him speak.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Matt, Ted is very passionate about the second amendment and our right to protect ourselves.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And good on him, I know there are many out there that do the same but there are many who don't.

Sorry if I'm not really qualified to speak on this being an Englishman. (small yellow guy with English flag!)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ted tells like it is. He doesn't worry about "offending" anyone.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He stands with many of us, I doubt that there is anyone of that disagree with his statements. We pay for sooo many people in our prisons that should not be there...SSS.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've seen this before, he is one of my heroes. I wish he would run for president he would have my vote for sure! He has done so much for our rights as sportsmen and gun owners. he is not afraid to tell "how the cow ate the cabbage".


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

He would have my vote!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think of him more as a cousin than a uncle.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

on a call said:


> i think of him more as a cousin than a uncle.


genius he is.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

He doesnt mince words or intentions, the kind of supporter our forefathers had in mind. We need more Teds, to put the treehuggers in a Stranglehold:roflmao:


----------

